# new to fourm need tree advice



## kyhunter (Jun 20, 2015)

hello i had a ol dead tree cut down the other day i think was a oak and i cut into it today and found what i thought was a awesome grain but i need info from the experts on what needs to be done with it to get the most out of it


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's oak it must be blackjack oak.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

From the little I can see in the pic...rotate approx 45 deg counterclockwise and cut through and through live edge....BEAUTIFUL spalt!!! What are the dimensions??? dia and lengths. WE love pics here also!!!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks very promising. Be sure to share pics. I'd be very interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## kyhunter (Jun 20, 2015)

hello agian the log in 11.5 feet and the smallest end measures 22 inches across. I have no idea how long its been dead but long enough to where there wasn't any limbs on the tree. Need suggestions like to use the wood in a home ill be building on the farm. If its worth it ill get it taken off site


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

You never know until you cut it up. This one looks to have a little rot going on and some bug holes. Could be very cool or could be firewood. If it were me I'd saw it.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Personally, I'd use my resources on a different log. Just looks too far gone and the top photo shows ring shake. Blackjack oak beautiful when first cut, but falls apart while drying. That said, the woods are full of surprises. Live edge would be good, but I'd cut parallel to the end crack to keep the split in the fewest number of boards.


----------



## breakingbad (Jul 5, 2015)

I like that you wrote - the woods are full of surprises - that what one can only summarize for a life in forestry, yes I sign that one!


----------

